# Can I use this to make bacon?



## worktogthr (Jun 4, 2015)

So the shoprite near my job always has this for sale:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 4, 2015






Now as you can see its labeled fat back but it looks a lot like belly to me.  It actually looks
Like it would make beautiful bacon.   

My other question is:  if I did buy it it and made bacon with pop's brine, would I keep the suggested curing time or would it change because they are I. Such small pieces (roughly an inch a a half high by two inches wide).

Looking forward to the responses because that would be a great price for boneless belly of that is what it truly is and maybe I can even ask the butcher to cut me bigger slabs.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 4, 2015)

it would be better to use that to make salami or another type of fermented sausage. Just my opinion. I get whole bellies here for 2.06 a pound..Those you have are probably their trimmings.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes you can make bacon with those. And yes, the curing time will be shorter. I'd still give it a week to be sure. If you aren't set up for cold smoking I'd be careful. Those thin pieces will get away from you quickly. Try to keep your temps as low as possible.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 5, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Yes you can make bacon with those. And yes, the curing time will be shorter. I'd still give it a week to be sure. If you aren't set up for cold smoking I'd be careful. Those thin pieces will get away from you quickly. Try to keep your temps as low as possible.


Great thanks!  I use the AMNPS in the MES30 for Cold Smoking.


----------

